# Dewalt DW1251 switch replacement ????



## toolsntat (22 Jan 2008)

Need to replace the switch on an old DW 1251 Radial arm saw.....
Wondered if they are available as an electrical component from somewhere rather than a specific spare part for this machine???
I think its a
WEBER UNIMAT
WTN 22-555
240V 
16A
Cheers


----------



## p111dom (22 Jan 2008)

Not sure really but I would have thought that any NVR switch would do the job as long as you have access to the wiring behind. A picture would be nice. I've seen RAS's which were bench mounted and the switch wiring extended and a NVR switch mounted on the bench at the front. Something such as this would do I guess. And at £23.09 seems pretty reasonable to me.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=452985&name=nvr&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=0


----------



## 9fingers (22 Jan 2008)

The genuine spare is listed here
http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/spares3 ... 1%2FTYPE_1

for a very silly price. 

If it is like my DW RAS, it is a rocker switch and you should be able to fashion a metal plate to fit the hole and fit a suitably rated toggle switch in its place.
Failing that bypass the switch completely, use the old switch to fill the space and fit a NVR switch elsewhere as Dom suggests.

HTH

Bob


----------



## toolsntat (2 May 2008)

Got me old switch to work by removing the "no volt release" part....

Still going to replace it though and all being well made contact with a supplier but will have to purchase a minimum order....

If the price is right would anyone else want one or more of these switch`s????

Cheers
Andy


----------



## special bone (2 May 2008)

I just replaced mine with an NVR switch. But just after I spotted these on eBay:
link

Haven't tried them but they're less than half the price of a DeWalt one and they've been selling them for over a year!

Rich


----------



## toolsntat (3 May 2008)

Had word back about these switches and they are going to be best part of £40 each and I would have to buy 2 :shock: 

Was hoping that they would be cheaper by getting closer to the source but it appears that they are made to order 6-8 weeks ...

Something that has become clear is when "Shurter" looked at a replacement spec for this switch is that not only is it "NO VOLT RELEASE" but its also protected with a" THERMAL" cut out if things get a bit overworked :roll: 

Just something to be aware of if you just bypass the main switch with a different set up..
Andy


----------



## Grahammon (19 Aug 2015)

Toolsntat, I know this was posted many years ago, but how did you remove the novolt part of the switch and get it to work?
Was it butchery or were you able to dismantle the weber switch?


----------



## toolsntat (23 Aug 2015)

Grahammon":c8ozb8ud said:


> Toolsntat, I know this was posted many years ago, but how did you remove the novolt part of the switch and get it to work?
> Was it butchery or were you able to dismantle the weber switch?



Sorry Graham but to be honest I can not remember as it has been so long since I did it and must admit to never getting the saw set up and using it #-o  

Will have to try and have a look for you :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Grahammon (27 Aug 2015)

Cheers Andy


----------



## Jim Bryan (28 Jun 2022)

toolsntat said:


> Need to replace the switch on an old DW 1251 Radial arm saw.....
> Wondered if they are available as an electrical component from somewhere rather than a specific spare part for this machine???
> I think its a
> WEBER UNIMAT
> ...


----------



## toolsntat (28 Jun 2022)

Hi @Jim Bryan and welcome to the forum.
If you wrote a message it didn't pop up.
Cheers Andy


----------

